# Corsair Hydro H55 KompaktWakü Fragen



## HMangels91 (11. März 2014)

*Corsair Hydro H55 KompaktWakü Fragen*

Hi Leute, 
steige von nem HR02 Macho auf eine Kompaktwakü um, da mein Gehäuse wegen Dämmung nicht richtig zugeht.
Habe mir 
Corsair Hydro Series H55 120mm High Performance CPU: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
bestellt mit einem Lüfter:
Noiseblocker BlackSilentPRO PL2 Lüfter: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Nun meine Frage.
Wie sollte ich den Radiator anbringen. Habe ein Bitfenix Shinobi mit 2 Frontlüftern, einem On Top und einem Hinten. Wie muss ich die Positionieren, Soll der Lüfter Wärme abführen oder Frische Luft zuführen? 
Kenne mich nicht so gut aus. Ich erwarte nicht das die Wakü besser ist als der Macho, es geht mir nur darum, das ich mein Gehäuse nur sehr schlecht zu bekomme und wenn fällt der Macholüfter ab


----------



## Nightslaver (11. März 2014)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H55 KompaktWakü Fragen*

Erstmal die Frage, warum die recht alte H55? Warum nicht die aktuellere H60 rev.2?

Corsair Hydro Series H60 120mm High Performance CPU: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Zu deiner Frage, würde die Wasserkühlung hinten im Gehäuse anbringen und die Luft einziehen lassen. Die Frontlüfter würde ich weiterhin vorne die Luft ins Gehäuse blasen lassen und die warme Luft dann über den Lüfter an der Oberseite aus dem Gehäuse blasen lassen.

So hab ichs jedenfalls bei meinem Gehäuse(Corsair Graphite 600T) mit der H60 gemacht und erziele damit das beste Kühlergebnis.

*edit* Sieht bei mir so aus(Bild ist leider nicht das allerbeste, aber man sieht wohl worauf ich hinaus will):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HMangels91 (11. März 2014)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H55 KompaktWakü Fragen*

wo ist den der Unterschied zur 55? kann die 55er ja zurückschicken. wäre ja kein Problem^^


----------



## Nightslaver (12. März 2014)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H55 KompaktWakü Fragen*

Habe grade nochmal nachgeschaut, dachte es gäbe primär einen Unterschied in der gewährten Herstellergarantie, so das die H55 nur 2 Jahre hätte, hat aber auch schon wie die H60 5 Jahre Garantie.
Ansonsten gibt es halt Unterschiede primär bei der Pumpe und dem beigefügten Lüfter, die aber bzgl der Kühlleistung wohl keinen so großen Unterschied machen werden.

Da es aber wie gesagt keinen Unterschied bei der Garantie gibt spricht auch nichts dagegen die H55 zu verwenden.


----------



## HMangels91 (12. März 2014)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H55 KompaktWakü Fragen*

das gut, liefert der lüfter denn genug "Druck"?


----------



## Nightslaver (12. März 2014)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H55 KompaktWakü Fragen*



HMangels91 schrieb:


> das gut, liefert der lüfter denn genug "Druck"?


 
Welchen meinst du jetzt? Den von dir verlinkten oder den bei der Kühlung mitgelieferten?

Falls du den von dir verlinkten meinst, kann ich da nichts aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, bei diversen Seiten wird er aber durchaus auch beim Einsatz für Wasserkühlungen gelobt. Wobei es sicher bessere Modelle gibt was den Durchsatz angeht. Ist halt primär ein Lüfter der auf Silenttauglichliche Systeme ausgelegt ist.


----------



## HMangels91 (12. März 2014)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H55 KompaktWakü Fragen*

ja mir gehts ja "auch" um silent hehe. Deswegen ja die Dämmung bei mir Bekomme jetzt noch ne Festplattendämmung um die noch etwas leiser zu kriegen da die krass vibriert. dann kommt mein lauter Bitfenix Spectre raus und dann sollte der PC so langsam mal leise sein


----------



## BlackCarlos (12. März 2014)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H55 KompaktWakü Fragen*

Die H55 ist schon recht gut,aber Ich hab mir jetzt ne H110 bestellt da Sie noch mehr aus dem AMD 8350 rauskitzeln soll als 4,6 GHZ!!!  Laut war die H 55 Pumpe nur ein paar Tage bei mir,jetzt ist sie Flüsterleise!


----------



## HMangels91 (12. März 2014)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H55 KompaktWakü Fragen*

lässt sich drauf schließen das sie vermutlich sich einlaufen muss


----------



## BlackCarlos (12. März 2014)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H55 KompaktWakü Fragen*

Und jetzt hat sie sich eingelaufen , und muss zur Strafe in den Schrank!grins

Aber ein traumhaften Platz haste dann im Tower,HERRLICH.........


----------



## HMangels91 (12. März 2014)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H55 KompaktWakü Fragen*

ja, iwie sieht man sich am Macho satt und ich finde ihn momentan nur noch nervig.

@ Night: also der Radi-Lüfter zieht durch den Radi die luft rein. Also Außen-Radi-Lüfter ??
Haha du hast ja auch ne Phantomkarte


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (12. März 2014)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H55 KompaktWakü Fragen*

Eine Kompakt-WaKü braucht für gute Performance frische, kalte Luft. 
Hinten einsaugend kann man machen, dann muss aber mindenstens ein Lüfter in's Topteil und in jedem Fall nach außen blasen - sonst bekommst du die warme Luft nicht aus dem Gehäuse.
Vorne ist bei dir ja kein Platz für den Radiator...

Wenn dich die HDD nervt, solltest du sie zuerst entkoppeln, d.h. verhindern, dass sich die Schwingungen auf's Gehäuse übertragen.
Dämmung bringt nur etwas, wenn das Seitenteil klappert.


----------



## HMangels91 (12. März 2014)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H55 KompaktWakü Fragen*

Ja da das meine Dämmung nicht viel bringt hab ich scho gemerkt.
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B001CKY4Y0/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
die kommt heute bei mir an. ma gucken Bringt ne einfache Entkopplung so viel?
und ja ich habe einen Lüfter on Top. und wenn die Wakü gleich da ist habe ich sogar 2 abluftlüfter oben + 2 Vorne als Belüftung.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (12. März 2014)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H55 KompaktWakü Fragen*

Solange die HDD mit dem Gehäuse fest verschraubt ist, übertragen sich die Schwingungen der HDD auf's Gehäuse.
Das Gehäuse arbeitet im ungünstigsten Fall wie ein Verstärker (siehe z.B. der Korpus von klassischen Instrumenten wie Gitarre, Cello,...).

Bei mir sind die Zugriffsgeräusche der HDD's kaum warnehmbar (dagegen hilft Dämmung), die Resonanzschwingungen in ungekoppelten Zustand waren wesentlich lauter und richtig störend.
Ein wenig Lektüre: Test von Dämmboxen

Da nun aber mMn keine brauchbaren Dämmboxen mehr auf dem Markt sind, habe ich zu diesem Entkoppler gegriffen, der seine Arbeit ganz gut erledigt.
Eine meiner Samsung Spinpoint F1 war selbst für die sonst ausreichende HDD-Entkopplung des Lancool K58 zu vibrationsfreudig.


----------



## Icedaft (12. März 2014)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H55 KompaktWakü Fragen*



HMangels91 schrieb:


> ja mir gehts ja "auch" um silent hehe. Deswegen ja die Dämmung bei mir Bekomme jetzt noch ne Festplattendämmung um die noch etwas leiser zu kriegen da die krass vibriert. dann kommt mein lauter Bitfenix Spectre raus und dann sollte der PC so langsam mal leise sein


 
Wenn es Dir um "silent" geht, wieso kaufst Du dann eine Kompakt-Wakü und dazu noch eine mit Single-Radi ???

Wenn die Pumpe nicht nervt, dann sind es die Lüfter oder umgekehrt.

Die Kühlleistung ist nicht in dem Maße besser als ein guter Luftkühler, der den Preis in dieser Höhe rechtfertigen würde (zumal du in 99% aller Fälle erst einmal neue Lüfter kaufen darfst, weil die Originallüfter sich niemand antun kann).

Wenn eine Wasserkühlung dann komplett (CPU+GPU) und gleich vernünftig.


----------



## Nightslaver (12. März 2014)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H55 KompaktWakü Fragen*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Die Kühlleistung ist nicht in dem Maße besser als ein guter Luftkühler, der den Preis in dieser Höhe rechtfertigen würde (zumal du in 99% aller Fälle erst einmal neue Lüfter kaufen darfst, weil die Originallüfter sich niemand antun kann).



Ach komm, Towerkühler in der gleichen Leistungsklasse sind oft kaum günstiger, vor allem wenn man da auch noch die Lüfter extra zu kaufen kann und ich weiß ja nicht wie es bei den anderen Herstellern ist, aber der mitglieferte Lüfter der H60 rev.2 ist bis 50% Drehzahl recht erträglich von der Lautstärke her, klar es geht noch leiser aber die Ohren fallen dir da sicher nicht ab und die Kühlleistung geht bei 50% Drehzahl in Ordnung. Wärs anders wärs auch merkwürdig da die H60 für ehr leise PCs und solche mit wenig Platz gedacht ist und nicht primär für solche die man stark übertakten will.




Icedaft schrieb:


> Wenn eine Wasserkühlung dann komplett (CPU+GPU) und gleich vernünftig.



Genau, also entweder gleich ca. 400 Euro ausgeben oder mit großen klobigen oft mit höheren Ramriegeln kolidierenden Towerkühlern sitzen bleiben und sich am manchmal fingerbrechenden Einbau erfreuen... 

Kompaktwasserkühlungen haben genauso ihre Berechtigung und Vorzüge wie Towerkühler und richtige Wasserkühlungen.
Kompaktwasserkühlungen machen immer da Sinn wo man gute Kühlleistung auf wenig Raum haben will aber nicht das Geld für eine vollwertige Wasserkühlung hat.
Außerdem sind Kompaktwasserkühlungen immer dann interessant wenn man keine Lust hat 500g und mehr schwere Kühlkörper ins Gehäuse zu bauen.
Und Kompaktwasserkühlungen sind immer dann interessant wenn man ansonsten einen Teil seiner Rambänke dank ausladender Kühler nicht, oder nur nutzen kann wenn man dafür jedes mal den CPU-Kühler wieder ausbauen müsste.

Ich benutze jetzt seid ca. 5 Jahren Kompaktwasserkühlungen und ehrlich, bin bis jetzt auch völlig zufrieden damit. Ich würde mir heutzutage nie wieder einen Towerkühler kaufen, einfach weil es deutlich angenehmer ist beim Einbau und beim RAM eine Kompaktwasserkühlung zu nutzen. Das die Kompaktwasserkühlung dafür nur meist maginal mehr Kühlleistung als sehr gute Towerkühler hat interessiert mich ehr nicht und lauter sind die Lüfter als die eines Towerkühler von meiner Kompaktwasserkühlung, genau wie die Pumpe auch nicht. Und ich spreche hier aus Erfahrung mit bis jetzt 4 verwendeten Kompaktwasserkühlungen.
Es spricht also nicht mehr und nicht weniger für eine Kompaktwasserkühlung als für einen Towerkühler.



			
				HMangels91 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Night: also der Radi-Lüfter zieht durch den Radi die luft rein. Also Außen-Radi-Lüfter ??
> Haha du hast ja auch ne Phantomkarte



Ja der Lüfter vor dem Radiator zieht kühlere Luft von außen in Gehäuse.

@Phantom:
Ja ich verwende eine GTX580 Phantom, die hat damals einfach super zum Gehäuse, Mobo und RAM gepasst von der Optik und der Farbgebung.


----------



## HMangels91 (12. März 2014)

Ohman, immer dieses Gelaber

kleines Feedback. 
Ich bin von der H55 mit Noiseblocker Black Silent Lüfter begeistert. Habe gestern einen Test mit dem Macho gemacht, da hatte die CPU unter Last 45°--------- Heute 45 Minuten Prime95 Benchmark mit der Kompaktwakü, CPU 36-40°, bei leiser Lautstärke, ich nehme weder den Noiseblocker noch die Pumpe war, habe sie nur gehört als ich am Boden war Ich bin voll zufrieden Vor allem der Platz ist geil

Zum Festplattencase: Hammer geiles Teil höre nichts mehr von meiner HDD, nichtmal das klacken

Alles im allem ist mein PC so langsam gut konfiguriert

Nur ich denke das ich den 3 Pin Anschluss anstatt an den CPU Lüfterport an meine Lüftersteuerung klemmen werde da der Lüfter sich da iwie nicht regeln lässt konstant 1300 RPM


----------



## Abductee (12. März 2014)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H55 KompaktWakü Fragen*

Das normale Shinobi bietet doch theoretisch genug Platz für einen Macho?
Hast du die Dämmung selber eingeklebt?

Ich halte die 1300rpm für eine normale Minimaldrehzahl für einen Lüfter der 2000rpm drehen könnte.
Die Lüftersteuerung wird bei den 45°C auch nur müde lächeln, da wird keine normale Regelung anspringen.


----------



## HMangels91 (12. März 2014)

ja habe Dämmung nachgerüstet und habe die klappe nicht zu bekommen ohne das der Lüfter vom Macho fällt und die Abwärme hat mich genervt^^
Der Lüfter macht aber keine 2k rpm

ok
nun habe ich mal ne runde BF4 gezockt. TMPIN 1 (CPU?) lag bei 80°C normal?? Nutze das normale Wärmeleitpad, desweiteren konnte ich die schrauben nicht auf anschlaf festziehen da die Pins von der Backplate sonst mitdrehten.

Kann das sein das es an der WLP liegt die am Kühler dran war? 80° erscheint mir doch etwas hoch


----------



## Nightslaver (12. März 2014)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H55 KompaktWakü Fragen*

Hmm, also 80°C sind in der tat was sehr warm. Selbst mein Core i7 870@3,8Ghz kommt nur auf 58°C im Streßtest und auf ca. 49°C in BF3.
Selbst wenn man nun bedenkt das der FX-6300 was höhere TDP bei 4Ghz hat sind da 80°C immer noch zuviel...

Es könnte aber in der tat daran liegen das die Pumpe bei deiner CPU nicht richtig angezogen ist und deshalb nicht richtig aufliegt.


----------



## HMangels91 (12. März 2014)

ja nur wie bekomme ich die fester, kann diese komischen pins ja net festhalten, denkste net das das es an der wlp liegt?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Laut Handtest scheint das TMPIN 1 zu sein, da ich mich da grad verbrannt habe


Habe den Hitzkopf lokalisiert -.- Wie bekomme ich das Teil kalt? Die CPU ist es definitv nicht


----------



## PCGHGS (13. März 2014)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H55 KompaktWakü Fragen*



HMangels91 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Lüfter mit Hersteller: be quiet/Scythe/Noiseblocker, Rahmenbreite: 92mm, Luftdurchsatz: ab 40m³/h Preisvergleich


----------



## HMangels91 (13. März 2014)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H55 KompaktWakü Fragen*

??? was meinste damit


----------



## BlackCarlos (13. März 2014)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H55 KompaktWakü Fragen*

Du brauchst mit Sicherheit ne bessere WLP,Ich tendiere immer zu MX4,hat mehr Silberanteil drin als dieser Standard kram!

Hatte selbst mit dem 8350 nie mehr als 60 Grad mit der H55 bei BF4 auf FullHD & allez auf Ultra


----------



## HMangels91 (13. März 2014)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H55 KompaktWakü Fragen*

Emm carlos haste meinen Post oben gesehen mit dem Bild?
BTW laut Coretemp ist die cpu zwischen 30 und 40 grad


----------



## BlackCarlos (13. März 2014)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H55 KompaktWakü Fragen*

Das Bild ist mir entgangen,Sorry


----------



## PCGHGS (13. März 2014)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H55 KompaktWakü Fragen*



HMangels91 schrieb:


> ??? was meinste damit


 Denk mal nach 

92mm Lüfter + Kabelbinder vs. ''Hitzkopf''


----------



## HMangels91 (13. März 2014)

sind die den sehr laut?

habe jetzt mal den bestellt, war der einzige unter 15 db
Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PE-1 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Abductee (13. März 2014)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H55 KompaktWakü Fragen*



HMangels91 schrieb:


> ja habe Dämmung nachgerüstet und habe die klappe nicht zu bekommen ohne das der Lüfter vom Macho fällt und die Abwärme hat mich genervt^^
> Der Lüfter macht aber keine 2k rpm


 
Laut Herstellerangaben auf der Homepage ist es ein 2000rpm Modell.

Ich hätte lieber die Dämmung wieder rausgenommen als auf den leisen Macho zu verzichten.

Die db-Angaben der Hersteller sind für die Tonne.
Da misst jeder so wie es ihm passt, da gibt es keinen Standard um die Werte vernünftig zu vergleichen.


----------



## HMangels91 (13. März 2014)

wie gesagt die h55 ist für unhörbar, sie ist jetzt auf 600 - 1000 rpm am laufen

Also habe jetzt mal testweise einen 120 mm lüfter vor dem chipsatz gehängt und ich muss sagen das es nichts bringt dieses teil zu belüfter, muss also wohl mit der hitze leben wie es aussieht-.-


----------

